# Cigar Sickness



## summerkc

I every once in a while get really sick to my stomach after smoking a cigar. Almost feels like being really hungover with out the headache. I don't ever inhale and try to keep the second hand smoke away from me as much as possible. I'll usually drink coffee or a coke with my cigar.

I am pretty sure Im just getting a overdose of nicotine that I am not used too, but what could I do to keep me from getting sick?

The last Cigar that made me sick was a HDM Excalibur III Maduro. I really like the taste of strong cigars, just not the aftereffects. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## partagaspete

Try purging your cigar as you smoke it. This is something I learned on this website meself  Basically you put flame to the smoke and lightly blow out through the cigar. You will get a really cool blue flame out of the foot of the cigar. I will purge a strong cigar about three times and you can tell when it needs a purge because the flavor gets a little bitter. Hope this helps

T


----------



## galaga

summerkc said:


> I am pretty sure Im just getting a overdose of nicotine that I am not used too, but what could I do to keep me from getting sick?
> 
> Any suggestions?


The nicotine is the plants way of keeping insects from munching on it, nicotine makes the insects sick too. The best way to keep from getting sick is to develop a dose tolerance to the nicotine, ie, smoke more often but less each time, or cigars with less nicotine, until you get used to it. A lot of people's ratings will warn you by saying the cigar has a high buzz factor, or to only smoke it after a big meal (which also works BTW). Almost everybody's been there


----------



## SilvrBck

Yeah, man. I thought I could handle any cigar that came my way until I had to excuse myself from the poker table after 2 Sierra Nevada pale ales and 1 Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 churchill! At first the buzz was cool but then soon after I felt like I was going to pass out. He he.  I then promptly ordered a box.  

SB


----------



## CigarHoss

hahahahahaha...welcome to the wonderful world of cigars! You'll build a tolerance...although it doesn't feel so good at the time.

My first time was with the Joya de Nicaragua Antano--just like Silvrbck--and I, too, promptly bought a box. It happened to me the very next time as well...but not to the same extreme as the first. However, I'm not affected at all now--except to be taken aback by the extreme flavor.

Hoss


----------



## kscotty

partagaspete said:


> Try purging your cigar as you smoke it. This is something I learned on this website meself  Basically you put flame to the smoke and lightly blow out through the cigar. You will get a really cool blue flame out of the foot of the cigar. I will purge a strong cigar about three times and you can tell when it needs a purge because the flavor gets a little bitter. Hope this helps
> 
> T


Hmmm...I had heard of 'purging' before but never really knew when it was most appropriate. I have to wonder though, doesn't this detract from the cigar ultimately? As I was just getting into this hobby, I read everywhere that you *never* blow into the cigar, with the exception of just after lighting to balance the draw. Is that just old-fogey cigar practice, and purging is really a good thing??


----------



## CigarHoss

kscotty said:


> Hmmm...I had heard of 'purging' before but never really knew when it was most appropriate. I have to wonder though, doesn't this detract from the cigar ultimately? As I was just getting into this hobby, I read everywhere that you *never* blow into the cigar, with the exception of just after lighting to balance the draw. Is that just old-fogey cigar practice, and purging is really a good thing??


KScotty:

we probably read the same materials. I thought the same thing--never blow into the cigar. I have read a few posts regarding purging now and this was the first that I had heard that you actually put the flame TO the cigar as you blow out. Interesting stuff.


----------



## CigarHoss

partagaspete said:


> Try purging your cigar as you smoke it. This is something I learned on this website meself  Basically you put flame to the smoke and lightly blow out through the cigar. You will get a really cool blue flame out of the foot of the cigar. I will purge a strong cigar about three times and you can tell when it needs a purge because the flavor gets a little bitter. Hope this helps
> 
> T


OK...just did it. Smoking a Bahia maduro and it's about halfway gone. Even though it wasn't extinguished, went through the following checklist:

halfway though - check
flame to the smoke - check
lightly blow - check
cool blue flame - check (that IS pretty cool)

You know...the cigar does seem to taste a little more crisp. I don't know if this is my imagination at work here, but maybe there IS something to this purging thing.

What on earth causes that large blue flame??

Hoss


----------



## partagaspete

CigarHoss said:


> OK...just did it. Smoking a Bahia maduro and it's about halfway gone. Even though it wasn't extinguished, went through the following checklist:
> 
> halfway though - check
> flame to the smoke - check
> lightly blow - check
> cool blue flame - check (that IS pretty cool)
> 
> You know...the cigar does seem to taste a little more crisp. I don't know if this is my imagination at work here, but maybe there IS something to this purging thing.
> 
> What on earth causes that large blue flame??
> 
> Hoss


I believe the flame is a result of the nicotine igniting...not sure, but it does work and thats what matters to me 

T


----------



## summerkc

Thanks for all the tips, I have been smoking cigars for about 4 years, but I only smoke one maybe every two months or so. I am starting to get into it more and am going to smoke more. 

BTW...Can anyone recommend a good tasting mild cigar? I really like the taste of stronger cigars but would like a few to build up my tolerance and for my non-cigar smoking friends to smoke.

Thanks


----------



## dayplanner

summerkc said:


> BTW...Can anyone recommend a good tasting mild cigar?
> Thanks


Check this recent thread here for some info, may help you out.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5873

Mild....I like the RyJ Reserva Real, Macanudo Gold.


----------



## kamikaiguy

Yo Summerkc

I posted a little while back that i got sick on an Oliva O maduro to the point where I threw up. Since I have been able to handle those cigar with out incident. But I emailed Oliva and they most Graciously informed me that the O Maduro can have the equivalent Nicotine as 2 packs of Cigarettes. Definitely not a cigar for the feint hearted. I still get a good buzz going from a Padron 1964 Anni every once in a while and almost always from Opus X XXX and Perdomo Estate Selection.


----------



## MoTheMan

*Sugar baby, sugar!!* 

The fastest & best antidote to nicotine toxicity.
Unless , that is, it has already hit you full force, then it may be too late & you'll need to ride it out.


----------



## MoTheMan

MoTheMan said:


> *Sugar baby, sugar!!*
> 
> The fastest & best antidote to nicotine toxicity.
> Unless , that is, it has already hit you full force, then it may be too late & you'll need to ride it out.


I drink a lot of 7-Up when I smoke; that way I can easily do 2-3 cigars with ony a bit of a buzz.


----------



## IHT

CigarHoss said:


> OK...just did it. Smoking a Bahia maduro and it's about halfway gone. Even though it wasn't extinguished, went through the following checklist:
> 
> halfway though - check
> flame to the smoke - check
> lightly blow - check
> cool blue flame - check (that IS pretty cool)
> 
> You know...the cigar does seem to taste a little more crisp. I don't know if this is my imagination at work here, but maybe there IS something to this purging thing.
> 
> What on earth causes that large blue flame??
> 
> Hoss


no, it is NOT your imagination. it actually is the tars/oils that have built up in the cigar as you smoked it down.

what is really cool is when you smoke a cigar down about an inch and a half, tap off the ash, then light the flame about an inch below and forward of the cigar, then gently blow... i have gotten some HUGE fireballs that have come out and actually made people jump back!!

keep gently blowing out until the flame is about dead.

the next couple of puffs are pure heaven.

we had a big discussion on this early this year, and i can't find the topic now though, otherwise i'd link to it.

i even purge my cheapy mild non-cubans and have tasted noticeable differences.

-------

MO, so you're saying that taking in SUGAR while smoking a cigar will help with the nicotine buzz??

i was wondering how all you guys smoked #s of cigars at herfs. cuz after 1 good cuban, i'm about done for the night... yes, i'm a puss.


----------



## IHT

oh, forgot to mention the first time i got "sick"... well, okay, 1st and 2nd.

when i wasn't even "new" to cigars, a co-worker gave me a CAO Brazillia torpedo... i attempted to smoke it in my non-smoking hotel room in upstate NY. i was on the 4th floor, so the window cracked a total of 3 inches, so not much airflow. 

about halfway down, i had to stop... i went in the bathroom, sat down, put the trash can in front of me and held my head in my hands for about 15 minutes. i then laid down for 2 hours....

the next night, i lit up the other half of the cigar without problem (other than the nasty flavor of re-lighting a non-cuban).

2nd time, i was just getting into cigars on my own, went to the local shop in downtown KC, they helped me pick some things out and told me when i grabbed a big ol' Punch Rare Corojo that i should smoke this on a full stomach.

took it to a BBQ, ate a bunch o' food, sat down and started smoking. once again, about halfway into it, i had to head to the bathroom... loose bowel syndrome... i finished it off though (the cigar, that is).

i have had some other cigars knock my on my ass, but they have been rather large/strong cuban cigars (BBFs in close quarters floor me; and the VR DA i was given to try was so big, i just couldn't finish the last 1.5 inches, so i let coppertop try a few draws on it).

i'm building up a tolerance... now if my wife would build up her tolerance from spending my money so i could buy more, i'd be good to go.


----------



## partagaspete

we had a big discussion on this early this year, and i can't find the topic now though, otherwise i'd link to it.



MO, so you're saying that taking in SUGAR while smoking a cigar will help with the nicotine buzz??



I thought this was the site I learned it at...It works great for me. As far as the sugar thing goes, I'll have to give that a try...

This site ROCKS!


----------



## Fredster

Everyones tolerance to nicotine is different. I think someone mentioned before, you will build a tolerance like anything else. I only got woosy my first few Cubans, then never had a problem again. I smoke on average a cigar a day, sometimes more if I'm golfing or something. I honestly get no buzz anymore, Cubans, Padrons, Opus's, included. I'm looking forward to trying my first Cohiba reserva, the one that got MoTheMan rocked!


----------



## MoTheMan

Now that I've got everyone's attention, here's the lowdown on sugar & cigars.

I've heard it said from more than one veteran smoker, and I even read it, I believe it was in Cigar Aficionado, an article written by Peter Weller (the actor) where he had travelled to Cuba and was smoking something like 9 cigars a day and mentioned the use of sugar (more on that later). [BTW, if any of you LLG's out there can find this article, please post the URL, I went on a search but came up dry.]

Anyhow, everyone's tolerance of Nicotine is different. Veteran smokers like them strong & flavorful, we all know that, probably because of their high tolerance to Nicotine.

Nicotine is a stimulant that affects the Central Nervous System and Peripheral Nervous System. In high (hard to tolerate doses) it can cause dizziness, lightheadedness, numbness in hands/feet/lips, headaches, double or fuzzy vision, dry mouth, hyperacidity (by the same token, this helps digestion), nausea, vomiting, constipation, diarrhea, chest pains, shortness of breath, muscle twitching and spasms, dry mouth, and generalized weakness. This information is generally available in any book on biochemistry/pharmacology. The most common side effects/symptoms that we, the big cigar lovers & heavy smokers experience, are the ones underlined above. In milder forms, these effects are part of the nice buzz we catch off a cigar.

The problem that some of us face, is that we can get caught off guard and suddenly find ourselves getting sick from too much nicotine. The antidote is *SUGAR*. In Peter Weller's article (I believe), he noticed how the cubans who smoke cigars often carry a cube of sugar with them for when they start feeling a bit queezy from the smoke. When they do, they just pop the sugar cube into their mouths & let it slowly dissolve. [BTW, in much of Europe & South America, restaurants don't serve sugar in little packets but as individual paper wrapped (so you can carry it in your pocket) sugar cubes]. Taken early on at the first signs of a buzz, a quick shot of sugar into the blood stream quickly reverses the systemic/body effects of Nicotine. I ask some of you to pay attention to what you like to drink when you smoke, I bet most of the LLG's here have something which has some form of simple sugars in it (whether it's wine/port, coffee, soda, mixed drink, etc . . .).

Once you start feeling really sick though, it's sometimes too late and you just have to ride it out. Sometimes a cigar can just sneak up on you like that.

As for me, I like the 7-UP variety of drinks. The fizz helps cleanse my palate so that I can get more taste out of my cigar puffs. The lighter flavor allows me to enjoy the cigar more. The sugar, taken a few sips at a time, helps the minimize the buzz so that I can smoke more than one in a row w/out feeling sick. 

Well, hope I cleared up that issue some. Would love to hear people's feedback.

MoTheMan
:al


----------



## summerkc

Thanks for that great post, I usually drink coffee with my cigars but I use artificial sweeteners, I'll start just putting suger in it.

BTW, if anyone knows the biological reason for the sugar keeping you from getting sick I would love to know.


----------



## kanadakid

kamikaiguy said:


> Yo Summerkc
> 
> I posted a little while back that i got sick on an Oliva O maduro to the point where I threw up.


kamick

I just smoked an oliva maduro this evening and got a bit of the willies.....though i was just being whimppy. And the HDM maduro's / Opus x are also bad boy cigars.

So in reading these posts guys...what is the answer to getting the spins. purging seems to not be a good pratice relative to keepig the flavor integrity of the cigar.

? Isn't there a good tasting cigar with lower nicotine ?

Kid


----------



## IHT

kanadakid said:


> purging seems to not be a good pratice relative to keepig the flavor integrity of the cigar.


huh?? purging is a GOOD practice of keeping the flavor the way it was intended to be.


----------



## Fredster

kanadakid said:


> kamick
> 
> I just smoked an oliva maduro this evening and got a bit of the willies.....though i was just being whimppy. And the HDM maduro's / Opus x are also bad boy cigars.
> 
> So in reading these posts guys...what is the answer to getting the spins. purging seems to not be a good pratice relative to keepig the flavor integrity of the cigar.
> 
> ? Isn't there a good tasting cigar with lower nicotine ?
> 
> Kid


Strong flavored cigars have high amounts of nicotine. I'm sure you can find a nice tasting mild cigar that won't give you the spins, but it most likely won't be full flavored or bodied. The sugar info is intertesting, but the easiest way to not have the problem is smoke 5-7 Cuban cigars a week  . Your body will adapt quickly. I can smoke 3 Cubans in a row with no sugar and no problems. The only thing that gets me a little jittery is a lot of caffein and the nicotine together. The two have a synergistic effect, since they are both uppers, but I don't have a good caffein tolerance since I only drink coffee maybe a couple times a week. If you mainly smoke Dominican cigars it's harder to develop a tolerance. Some have more nicotine than others, but I really don't think any are as high as the stronger Cubans. I have a friend that smokes mainly Domestic cigars and Opus's once in a while. He can handle the Opus's no problem, but has turned green around the gills from a few Cubans I've given him. u


----------



## God

I have always found that different cigars react differently for different people. (Wow.. used the word "different" three time in one sentence!) I usually only smoke a maximum of 2-3 cigars at one sitting but have been known to smoke 6-8 during an evening out without any problems other than the "buzz". Sometimes they are cigars that most consider relatively mild while at other times they would be considered powerhouses like the JND 1970s.

What I find as the biggest contributor to the "cigar sickness" I occassionally get is generally related to starting by being dehydrated and the environment that I am smoking in. Try smoking a powerhouse cigar without drinking in 100 degree heat while playing golf (walking... not riding). That is what usually kicks my ass... and it doesn't do my golf game any good either.

However the worst "cigar sickness" I can remember is a couple of years ago when I was given a Baccarrat Maduro to smoke. Most people would consider it a very mild smoke. Had never smoked a Baccarrat before and lit it up after work sitting on my porch (100 degree heat). Didn't really smoke it quickly but really felt sick afterwards (maybe it was because Baccarrats really suck...) and had to actually lay down for a couple hours after. Very strange for me since I can handle a JDN while playing golf in the same heat, and sun, without any problems.

Sometimes I seem to sense a difference between DR, Honduran and Nicaraguan tobaccos (can't afford ISOMS very often) with Hondurans usually seeming the strongest for me although most would say Nicaraguan. Because of this I usually find the most flavor in the Nicaraguans and smoke a lot of Padrons and Oliva Bolds.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## mr.c

Fredster said:


> The sugar info is intertesting, but the easiest way to not have the problem is smoke 5-7 Cuban cigars a week  .


 Hammer down Fredster :z

Interesting thread. A pretty good and cheap mild cigar with almost no nicotine is the Cupido Knuckle (a box will set you back $30) cubancrafters.com

I didnt know the oliva o's were so potent, I have a friend that was going to pick up a 5 pack of the maduros - he has never had a cigar buzz. hmmmmm u


----------



## IHT

are those JDN antonio things suppose to be strong?? i've had a few, didn't do me any worse than a consuegra...
same for the PAMs i've had. i didn't notice a thing. i thought it was smooth though, but not strong in the least bit.

i was given an Olivia Master Blends torpedo... that knocked me around, but maybe that was once again due to being in a closet sized german hotel room with no ventilation??


----------



## God

IHT said:


> are those JDN antonio things suppose to be strong?? i've had a few, didn't do me any worse than a consuegra...
> same for the PAMs i've had. i didn't notice a thing. i thought it was smooth though, but not strong in the least bit.
> 
> i was given an Olivia Master Blends torpedo... that knocked me around, but maybe that was once again due to being in a closet sized german hotel room with no ventilation??


Have the same experience with the JDNs and PAMs but thought the the Oliva Master Blends a very mild smoke... must have been the hotel. But then again what were you doing smoking a Nic cigar in a German hotel with Cubans around??? LOL!


----------



## IHT

God said:


> But then again what were you doing smoking a Nic cigar in a German hotel with Cubans around??? LOL!


it was one that i brought with me. 
also, when i travel, i work 12 hour shifts from the day we land until the day we leave, 7 days a week.
if you've never been to europe, then you won't know that ALL their shops close up around 5-6pm at the latest (except the first saturday of the month - then til 6pm). and weekends there's only a few things open, and those are open maybe until 2-4pm.

i have cigar sickness when i'm in an unventilated room that's rather small... i wonder how i'll do at my first herf here in a few weeks??!!
on that topic - it's down in westport on aug 7th, if you live close to the KC area.

odd that i'd be asking "god" if he lived in the KC area...


----------



## God

Odd indeed... LOL!

God DOES live in Kansas but closer to the middle in Hutchinson... the herf in Westport sounds like fun... haven't been to KC for a while... will look at schedule and see if I can make it. Where at in Westport?


----------



## Wetterhorn

IHT said:


> on that topic - it's down in westport on aug 7th, if you live close to the KC area.


Aw man - I would love to go to this herf! I wrote my masters thesis on the Battle of Westport and love the area!

Alas, I am busy that weekend! :c

Let us know how it goes....


----------



## IHT

God lives in Hutchinson??

my wife and her family are from..... INMAN!!

small world you've created.  

next time i head down there, i'll let you know.


----------



## IHT

wetterhorn, i will. coppertop and I will be there, but it's mostly guys from another site.

but we're looking into a bigger one next year sometime, if i ever get any replies to the questions i've asked people on how to set one up the right way.


----------



## linusvanpelt

I can't believe I've never purged before! I will definitely try this the next time my cigar gets bitter about 2/3 of the way (unless the LLGs feel I should purge sooner or more often  )

Does the amount of purging depend on the quality of cigar?
i.e. Padron 1964 Anniv = more purging or less purging??

Or does is depend on the "spiciness" or strength?
i.e. double maduro = more purging or less purging??


----------



## partagaspete

linusvanpelt said:


> I can't believe I've never purged before! I will definitely try this the next time my cigar gets bitter about 2/3 of the way (unless the LLGs feel I should purge sooner or more often  )
> 
> Does the amount of purging depend on the quality of cigar?
> i.e. Padron 1964 Anniv = more purging or less purging??
> 
> Or does is depend on the "spiciness" or strength?
> i.e. double maduro = more purging or less purging??


For me it depends on when the cigars is bitter. Some cigars I never have to purge.

T


----------



## Churchlady

Purging helps... a lot... exept when you're already sick!

I've taught a number of people to purge... I'ts funny watching them try to do it without singeing their eyebrows! It does make the next few pulls heavenly on any cigar! even a $20 padron anny!

I only got sick twice 
-once smoking outside and I'm ashamed to admit this (BUT I was a newbie, it was my 5 cigar or so), it was a macanudo caviar. I thought I was gonna die. Staggered to my room, soaked my head in cool water, lay down and watch the world spin... It was sooooo bad the phenergan (anti-puke pills) barely touched the nausea. Next morning I felt like I what I expect a hangover to feel like. {{shudder}}

- in an indoor pool patio that was at least 90 degrees at two in the morning. Don't even remember the cigar, it was a cheapie gift that I had to smoke not to offend the giver. NEVER AGAIN!!! I thought I was gonna die again. At least this time, the nausea waned in a couple of hours. I got up to get a coke to drink and my buddies were laughing at me - I was practically staggering.


----------



## IHT

i just purge whenever i knock off the ash. 

it works for all cigars. and don't think because it's an overpriced PAM or Opus X that they DON'T need it, cuz they sure as hell do.

but now that i think about it, i purge some really bad non-cuban cigars about 20 times during the smoke. of course, if they tasted worth a damn, i woudln't have to do it so often...

i had an H. Upmann Mag46 last night, i think i might have purged it 4 or 5 times.

i've had really cheap Indian Tabacs that have improved greatly after a purge. 
and the Trilogy Authentic Corojo's i love, they make the biggest fireballs around. just don't be looking down when you do it, cuz a flame RISES!! 

the trick is to have the flame lit BEFORE you start to blow gently... coppertop and a few of our buddies never seem to get it right, and i don't know why. 
this really has no effect on how good of a purge you'll get, that i've found, just it looks more cool .


----------



## Fredster

I don't purge any cigars, but I do clip a little more off when a cigar is about half through. This really freshens a cigar up, just be careful you don't cut past the triple cap or it will start unraveling. All of the tars start to collect at the end and inhibit the taste and draw.


----------



## DaveNJ

I've been finding this whole discussion of purging quite interesting, and I plan to give it a try. My question is what benefit does the flame/fireball have? Wouldn't just blowing out have the same effect of purging nasty gases minus the spectacular fireball?


----------



## IHT

Dave - the smoke also smells really bad.  
i can tell a slight difference when i use a lighter. seems to me that it burns all that junk out of there. i do notice a difference in taste when i just blow, or if i light it.


----------



## Churchlady

Besides... the fireball is REALLY cool!!!


----------



## summerkc

I had a Padron 3000 the other day and I got kind of sick from it. I think the main problem was that I had to relight it a couple times (not the cigars fault) and all of the puffing introduced a lot of nicotine into my system. 

I tried the sugar thing, along with a lot of sugar in my coffee and it didn't seem to have any effect. After all of the caffine and nicotine my hands were literally shaking really bad.

Even though I got a little sick the Padron 3000 was really great, and smoked great!


----------



## Marknel83

A guy at my local cigar shop told me if you smoke a cigar on an empty stomach and you swallow some smoke it will get you sick. I was coming from the beach once just cruising and blam it hit me i was sooooo hot and sweating and turning white i rode to my gfs which was 4 miles away walked in and puked in her bathroom sink. After that i got better and later that night smoked again lol. But i didnt eat anything that day so that was the prob.


----------



## CigarTom

I was smoking a cigar and reading the political horseshit that is being espoused on these boards. Now I feel sick. How can I tell if the cause is the cigar or the politics?


----------



## Quixote

CigarTom said:


> I was smoking a cigar and reading the political horseshit that is being espoused on these boards. Now I feel sick. How can I tell if the cause is the cigar or the politics?


Easy. If you do not enjoy the political discourse, stop reading it. After that, you should be able to figure out which of the two is causing you to be sick. (Hint: if you continue to feel ill, it's the cigar, not the politics.)

-Q


----------



## Danimal

Greg, do you still purge your cigars? 

I want to give it a go, mainly for getting a cleaner taste and for a really strong stick. 

My tolerance is definitely higher now on most cigars.. but if I have a strong Cuban after not smoking one for a week or so, boy will my head spin like the Party Short last week. Heck, this past April I hadn't smoked in months... when I picked up a mild FDO Robusto, I had to throw it out 1/4 through b/c my head was spinning so bad! 

My worst buzz:
1) Went to the park this past May with an Olivia O Bold I had picked up at my local shop. Had my dog (RIP) with me then and smoked away. The wind was blowing a little so it may have been that I breathed in more of the smoke and it was also a hot day outside. (Weather correlation with ease of buzz?) Anyways, when I got home I was in LaLa land. Had to lay down and sleep it off but until I fell asleep I was going through some hell. Never gotten to the point of throwing up, but I think it's ironic that something you smoke, rather than drink or eat, could make you throw up. 

2) Nooner (Pat) gifted me a PSD4 a few months ago. That smoke was so smooth that I didn't realize the nicotine effects... just puffed away without standing up. It was only my third Cuban cigar, and I had very little food in me. I was fine for about 30 minutes but afterwards when I was home it kicked my butt. I slept, woke up, and wanted some more.


----------



## Charles

While I rarely feel ill any more after smoking, I have noticed that my cigars change, taste wise and not for the better after smoking the first inch or so. The things you learn on this site!!! I have the day off, so after the kids are in school and the wife is at work I will have to test this out. Almost forgot, I have another cigar order coming today!!!!!


----------



## smokinmojo

I often run into a cigar that gets my hands sweating and my heart racing! I just slow down and enjoy the ride.


----------



## CigDaddy

I'm not sure how the hell I missed this thread! Great info fellas. I'll try out the purge trick tonight after work. I recently won a box of MonteCristo Peruvian Especial #2's from C-bid,, and the first one I smoked kicked my a$$(yes, I'm a newbie puss). I think I smoked it a little too fast as I was being hurried by me wife. Thanks for the info guys!!


----------



## steve12553

smokinmojo said:


> I often run into a cigar that gets my hands sweating and my heart racing! I just slow down and enjoy the ride.


 If this happens with any consistency you may want to see a doctor. I had a problem with dizziness and my heart rate elevated when smoking. I was diagnosed with Premature Ventricular contractions, a non-life threatening condition but none the less painful and irritating. I was given a medication that help aleaviate the condition as long as I keep my caffeine and nicotine consumption under control. The beauty it that the caffeine is the worst culprit. Thank God.


----------



## CarpeDNA

Hey yall, I read about the method of purging this week and decided to give it a try. I noticed a couple of things- 

1- if I blow too much then my cigar will swell up on the inside and make the draw harder as well as make the wrapper split. I have done this on 2 cigars and presume it is from the high moisture content present in the lungs. Now I just fill up my mouth with drier air and use that to genltly blow a little smoke out the end. I don't know what everyone else's experience has been. I also found that rolling the cigar in my fingers will clear the "plug."

2- I have noticed that purging kinda "clears the palate" of the cigar. It doesn't have that organic chemical taste that is present in milder cigars (relative to the flavor of fuller-flavored cigars).

Great thread!


----------



## Danimal

I tried it as well on two cigars.. pretty cool. Looks like you don't even need to have the flame going once it's lit. It does make the next 2-3 draws taste really nice. Hard to judge whether it decreases the nicotine content, however.


----------



## horrorview

WOW!!! I missed this thread as well! While the "nicotine sickness" stuff only bothers me if I've had more than my usual three cigars in a day (then the world spins and I want to do nothing but lay down) this whole purging business is fantastic! I was smoking a Punch this morning and it was getting bitter and sort of harsh just as I saw this thread. I "purged" it and, lo and behold, the flavor was back!! Excellent stuff! This place never ceases to amaze and inform.


----------



## Hunter

Great thread. I too just read it. I guess I'll try purging if the smoke goes bad, but I love the nub end of a stick. Mmm Mmm good! :w


----------



## Fredster

Don't really see any need for this. If a cigar turns it's time to put it out. Tried it a while back just to see if it made a difference, I had a CoRo that turned close to the band and I was ready to put it out. Purged it and it tasted better, but for only a puff or two. If a cigar tastes bad at mid point then it's probably too young to smoke right now. Also don't see how it's going to make a difference on whether you get sick or not. You either have a tolerenace for nicotine or you don't.


----------



## steve12553

Fredster said:


> Don't really see any need for this. If a cigar turns it's time to put it out. Tried it a while back just to see if it made a difference, I had a CoRo that turned close to the band and I was ready to put it out. Purged it and it tasted better, but for only a puff or two. If a cigar tastes bad at mid point then it's probably too young to smoke right now. Also don't see how it's going to make a difference on whether you get sick or not. You either have a tolerenace for nicotine or you don't.


 I really hate putting one out early. When you smoke 2 a day and you maybe didn't put more than 2 or 3 in your pocket case you really want to smoke each one much closer to the end.


----------



## Fredster

steve12553 said:


> I really hate putting one out early. When you smoke 2 a day and you maybe didn't put more than 2 or 3 in your pocket case you really want to smoke each one much closer to the end.


I don't like putting out a cigar early, but when it turns it's time. Where it turns is going to vary from person to persons tastes. When a cigar starts getting some funk I put it out. I don't care if I spent 5.00 or 50.00 like some of the rare vintage sticks. I like to remember it on a good note, and purging to me changes the taste for one puff. Not worth the effort IMO, but theres no right or wrongs when it comes to cigars.


----------



## Fredster

steve12553 said:


> If this happens with any consistency you may want to see a doctor. I had a problem with dizziness and my heart rate elevated when smoking. I was diagnosed with Premature Ventricular contractions, a non-life threatening condition but none the less painful and irritating. I was given a medication that help aleaviate the condition as long as I keep my caffeine and nicotine consumption under control. The beauty it that the caffeine is the worst culprit. Thank God.


Wow that sucks, thankfully you can still enjoy a cigar. I have built up a huge tolerance to nicotine to the point I can smoke any Cuban on an empty stomach no problem. A good amount of caffeine and the nicotine together though make me very jumpy. The two are both stimulants and seem to have a synergistic effect together.


----------



## Cappagardi

I had my first full on Cigar Sickness episode last night after smoking a Don Lupe house blend cigar someone gifted me from the states. I was fine for the duration of the smoke in my man cave but the moment I came in to watch some TV - I literally turned paleand had to lie down which made me feel worse. Even though it was cold and wet outside I had to go for a walk and found some sweets in my pocket which i munched through and after about 20 mins started to feel little better but my head was still spinning. I did eventually make it back to my bed and promptly passed out, my wife said she never heard me snore so loud in 20 years!

my symptoms were a shortness of breath, dizziness, queasy feeling in my stomach and thirst. Still a bit queasy this morning. Definitely going to pace myself should i come across of one them again.


----------

